# need information



## winter (May 25, 2009)

Hello

I would like to know what is the sale price for a p&W R1830-92 engines, not working
and also a jacbos r755-2b engines

please let me know
thanks


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2009)

winter said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to know what is the sale price for a p&W R1830-92 engines, not working
> and also a jacbos r755-2b engines
> ...



From trade a plane

Jacobs Engines
JACOBS ENGINE, MODEL L4MB, 225hp, SN-7021. Been in automotive shop for more than 30hrs on display stand. Make offer. OH/(513) 791-0004; (513) 543-1697.

Jacobs Engines
JACOBS ENGINE, 1400 Hour T.B.O. Air Repair, Inc. The Jacobs T.C. holder has just certified Service Bulletin 80. Call for details, MS/(662) 846-0228. Email: Contact This Seller 


R985, R1340 R1830 OHC engines, in stock. Also, accessories, exhaust, cylinders, mags, in stock. Call Chester Roberts Supply, Inc., TX/(903) 429-6805 or FAX (903) 429-6047; Contact This Seller


----------

